# Howdy ya'll



## HMOcidalmaniac (Jan 9, 2004)

howdy ya'll. i'm new here so...um...hi?


----------



## wolf825 (Jan 9, 2004)

HMOcidalmaniac said:


> howdy ya'll. i'm new here so...um...hi?



Hi and welcome aboard! =)


-wolf


----------



## zac850 (Jan 9, 2004)

howdy,
im just curious about your name, are you a doctor and hate HMO's, or what??? This is confusing me...


----------



## cruiser (Jan 10, 2004)

I read it as homoscidal maniac.... but thats just me lol


----------



## zac850 (Jan 10, 2004)

yea, thats how I see it, only as the HMO are capitilized...

my dads a doctor, its rubbing off on me


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey HMOcidalmaniac,

Sorry it's taken so long for me to greet you... I just got back to college today and the process has been tedious at the least. 

Well, welcome aboard. Lots of great info from a lot of members, hope to see your questiosn and answers alongside theirs! 

your webmaster,

-dvsDave


----------



## wemeck (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Interesting screen name and hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (Jan 12, 2004)

about my name-
thats a nickname that my apprentice gave to me 
i'm always injuring my self doing various , let me be frank, stupid things such as pogosticking off of bleachers and other stuff.
yeah the HMO's love my insurance carrier


----------



## zac850 (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL!!!

That makes sence, that sould be a commerical for your incurance...


----------

